# pedigrees and bloodlines?



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

ok this is probably a total noob thing but i have to ask. how do you read pedigrees? everytime i see one it confuses the heck out of me. sometimes you see names 4 or 5 times in there and i have no idea what i am look at:hammer:

some help please?


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

lol okay thats who the dogs parents were and repeats mean that that dog was used more than once in the breedings the first two dogs are that dogs parents the next four are those dogs parents and so on and so forth, ones on top are usually the males.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok, here is what I have learned. Top are sires, bottom are dams. 1st column or 1st generations are parents (the dog’s actual parents, sire and dam), 2nd column or 2nd generation are grand sires and grand dams, 3rd column or 3rd generation parents of the previous column and so on and so for. The repeat of names is due to the breeders using the same dog over and over to strengthen a certain desirable trait that that particular dog may bring to the blood line or new litter. I start reading from the 4th generation to the 1st. You may see allot of names in the ped, but allot of those names are the result of previous generations, for example, you have dog A and dog B, they produce puppies a,b,c & d, now puppy a is mated with a dog totally out of the family to strengthen some week trait or super charge an existing one. They produce puppies e,f,g, & h, one ore more can be brought back to breed with puppies a,b,c or d from the first litter mentioned above in order to tighten the blood line. This is only one out of many ways that are being done BY PEOPLE THAT KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING. 

sorry for the spelling


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

hey guys thanks for the clarification. i looked at another ped today and using these things it made sense. thanks again.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

SEO said:


> Ok, here is what I have learned. Top are sires, bottom are dams. 1st column or 1st generations are parents (the dog's actual parents, sire and dam), 2nd column or 2nd generation are grand sires and grand dams, 3rd column or 3rd generation parents of the previous column and so on and so for. The repeat of names is due to the breeders using the same dog over and over to strengthen a certain desirable trait that that particular dog may bring to the blood line or new litter. I start reading from the 4th generation to the 1st. You may see allot of names in the ped, but allot of those names are the result of previous generations, for example, you have dog A and dog B, they produce puppies a,b,c & d, now puppy a is mated with a dog totally out of the family to strengthen some week trait or super charge an existing one. They produce puppies e,f,g, & h, one ore more can be brought back to breed with puppies a,b,c or d from the first litter mentioned above in order to tighten the blood line. This is only one out of many ways that are being done BY PEOPLE THAT KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING.
> 
> sorry for the spelling


:clap::clap::clap: Orale'!!!!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

LOL, thanks SDDY. All this time gone away from GP.com, I have been traveling the www doing some good research of my own. By the way, I ordered the Christmas special.

Como esta Loca?


----------

